# Per colpa di qualcuno, non si fa più credito a nessuno



## zabu

è una frase che ormai mi capita di trovare spesso in diversi negozi soprattutto piccoli e di alimentari: "Per colpa di qualcuno, non si fa più credito a nessuno"; e mi stavo chiedendo quale potrebbe essere la migliore traduzione in inglese, grazie.


----------



## Tunalagatta

Ciao 

Come lo tradurresti tu? (E' una regola del forum che ci provi ).


----------



## Gianfry

Ciao zabu, e benvenut* al forum!
Le regole della casa prevedono che tu faccia prima un tuo tentativo, poi arriveranno i suggerimenti!


----------



## zabu

Tunalagatta said:


> Ciao
> 
> Come lo tradurresti tu? (E' una regola del forum che ci provi ).



ah ok scusate, ieri era tardi e non ho letto il regolamento, rimedierò presto, intanto io l'ho tradotta così, mi è sembrata la più corretta almeno grammaticalmente: _"Due to someone's fault we do not give credit to no one anymore"_


----------



## Fairy Krystal

Ciao! La tua traduzione è corretta. Si perde solo l'effetto della rima...E se fosse: "Due to someone, credit to no one"...?


----------



## Holymaloney

Hi !
I've always been really useless at writing poems so get the rotten tomatoes ready : 

_*'...yesterday someone didn't pay, so there'll be no credit for you today...'

*_squelch..........splash..........splat..........ouch......


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Beh, Fairy. 
_"Due to someone's fault we do not give credit to no one anymore"
_corretta corretta non mi pare: ci manca solo _no more_ e avremmo la tre giorni della negazione.

GS  

Holy,
ciao carissima. Invece secondo me la tua poesia è carinissima. 
GS


----------



## Holymaloney

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Beh, Fairy.
> _"Due to someone's fault we do not give credit to no one anymore"
> _corretta corretta non mi pare: ci manca solo _no more_ e avremmo la tre giorni della negazione.
> 
> GS
> 
> Holy,
> ciao carissima. Invece secondo me la tua poesia è carinissima.
> GS


Grazie GS, gentilissimo


----------



## Fairy Krystal

Ahahah no...why rotten tomatoes...??? (I've seen the full scene in my mind! Sounds included, of course...)
Not so bad: it keeps the rhyme and the meaning is clear.


----------



## velisarius

The standard equivalent in English would be "Please do not ask for credit, as a refusal often offends." It"s a bit prosaic I know. Interesting to hear the versions used in other countries.


----------



## GavinW

This is the functional equivalent which I would have suggested too. (This is a reply to post 10)


----------



## zabu

Fairy Krystal said:


> Ciao! La tua traduzione è corretta. Si perde solo l'effetto della rima...E se fosse: "Due to someone, credit to no one"...?



Secondo me così si manterrebbe la rima in effetti, ma nel mio caso preferisco che sia più chiaro il significato che non la rima, la rima italiana non può essere resa in inglese nello stesso identico modo, a meno di spostare anymore subito prima di credit, nella mia frase.
è vero che ci sono molte negazioni ma non sono negazioni che si contraddicono, come sapete due negazioni in inglese fanno una affermazione.
Perchè non sono negazioni riferite alla stessa "parola".
Perciò credo che la grammatica sia salva per lo meno.
Avrei potuto scrivere don't anzichè "do not" ma ho voluto scriverlo così apposta come rafforzativo, piuttosto può essere che "fault" sia superfluo, su questo posso essere d'accordo.
Alla fine secondo me la migliore è così: "Due to someone we/I don't give credit to no one anymore" così con la contrazione di don't la frase diventa più "agile" e si mantiene la rima tra someone e no one.
Grazie comunque, siete stati tutti molto gentili.


----------



## CPA

Concordo con Giorgio: _we don't give credit to *anyone* anymore. _


----------



## Fairy Krystal

zabu said:


> è vero che ci sono molte negazioni ma non sono negazioni che si contraddicono, come sapete due negazioni in inglese fanno una affermazione.
> Perchè non sono negazioni riferite alla stessa "parola".
> Perciò credo che la grammatica sia salva per lo meno.



Eh, temo di no...hanno ragione quelli che mi hanno affettuosamente ripresa, mi era sfuggito. Non c'entra a che parola si riferiscono le negazioni, si elidono comunque a vicenda. *I don't give to anyone* vs *I give to no one*. Altrimenti diventa "si fa credito non-a-nessuno (cioè a qualcuno). E' contorto, lo so, ma in questo è come il latino...




Giorgio Spizzi said:


> corretta corretta non mi pare: ci manca solo _no more_ e avremmo la tre giorni della negazione.



Giorgio, mi hai fatto morire!


----------



## zabu

beh allora proviamo a tradurre dall'inglese, *I don't give to anyone *diventa: "Io non dò a nessuno" mentre *I give to no one* sarebbe "io dò a nessuno", se consideriamo la prima frase errata perchè ci sono due negazioni allora dovrebbe diventare *I don't give to someone* dove someone è positivo, ma in italiano diventa "Io non dò a qualcuno" e allora sorge domanda: "a qualcuno chi? E allora a chi lo dai?".
Allora forse sarebbe meglio dire: *Due to someone we anymore give credit to no one*


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Come no.
Ciao, zabo e benvenut* al forum.
Guarda che non funziona mica così: non c'è _nulla di negativo_ in _anyone_ (o negli altri suoi famigliari: _anybody, anything, anywhere, anyhow,_ ecc.).  

GS


----------



## velisarius

If you must translate the Italian so closely, I suggest " Someone failed to pay, so....no credit for you today"


----------



## zabu

mah resto dell'idea che agli inglesi piaccia complicarsi la vita, comunque vorrà dire che userò anyone.
Immagino che dipenda dal fatto che "no one" si traduce letteralmente "non uno" mentre "anyone" è "nessuno" e in inglese hanno un significato diverso.


----------



## Einstein

Un piccolo dubbio sul significato di "qualcuno" (anche se qui non ha importanza). In inglese someone/somebody vuol dire precisamente _una _persona non identificata. In italiano mi pare che possa anche significare alcune persone. Allora gli italiani, vedendo "per colpa di qualcuno", lo interpretano tassativamente come "per colpa di una sola persona" o anche "per colpa di certa gente"?


----------



## tbotw92

Salve a tutti!
Concordo con Gs... anyone non ha per forza una connotazione negativa. Infatti la frase "anyone knew it but you" traduce "CHIUNQUE (e non nessuno!) lo sapeva tranne te". Just saying.
Einstein io interpreterei "per colpa di qualcuno" sia come "per colpa di una sola persona" sia come "per colpa di un gruppo di persone"; per cui dovrei sapere con precisione "chi" ha fatto "quella cosa".


----------



## zabu

In questo caso specifico è inteso per colpa di una persona, che ha chiesto credito troppe volte e non ha mai pagato, finchè il credito è diventato troppo grosso e non ha potuto pagare tutto insieme. Comunque la traduzione finale è *"Due to someone we anymore give credit to anyone"* credo sia la soluzione più corretta.


----------



## velisarius

Zabu, if you want to make a completely literal translation you could say "Due to someone else's fault, credit will be given to no-one." But I insist this is not good English and is hardly comprehensible. Please have another look at my suggestions .


----------



## MR1492

Holymaloney said:


> _*'...yesterday someone didn't pay, so there'll be no credit for you today...'
> 
> *_





velisarius said:


> " Someone failed to pay, so....no credit for you today"





zabu said:


> In questo caso specifico è inteso per colpa di una persona, che ha chiesto credito troppe volte e non ha mai pagato, finchè il credito è diventato troppo grosso e non ha potuto pagare tutto insieme. Comunque la traduzione finale è *"Due to someone we anymore give credit to anyone"* credo sia la soluzione più corretta.



zabu,

I would suggest picking one of the first two quoted responses as your translation.  To my AE ear, either is a good translation based upon the discussion.  

Phil


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

@ zabu._ Immagino che dipenda dal fatto che "no one" si traduce letteralmente "non uno" mentre "anyone" è "nessuno" e in inglese hanno un significato diverso. 
_
Caro za, *anyone* non vuol dire _nessuno. _Il fatto che in diversi enunciati inglesi contenenti *anyone *questa parola, una volta *tradotta in italiano*, diventi "nessuno", non ha nulla a che fare con il significato della parola di partenza:

1. Have you seen anyone? Hai visto qualcuno? Hai (mica) visto qualcuno/nessuno (per caso)?
2. C'mon, anyone can make coffee! Dai, Chiunque sa fare il caffè! Il caffè lo sanno fare tutti!
3. If you should see anyone near my car, gimme a call. Se (tu) dovessi vedere qualcuno accanto alla mia macchina, fammi uno squillo. 

Non è corretto neppure dire che "no one" *si traduce letteralmente* "non uno". La cosa è molto più complicata. Per di più, "non uno" lo si può rendere con "no*t* one".

Qualcuno ha riportato la frase: 
_"Infatti la frase "anyone knew it but you" traduce "CHIUNQUE (e non nessuno!) lo sapeva tranne te". 

_Purtroppo questa frase non esiste in inglese: in una frase dichiarativa, "anyone" non può essere seguito da un verbo ad un tempo finito. L'unica cosa che si può dire — per esprimere il concetto italiano "Chiunque lo sapeva tranne te" — è "Everyone/body knew except you".
*Anyone*, come i suoi famigliari anything, anybody, anything, anywhere, ecc. — può coesistere solo con un modale: "Anyone could have done it except you".

@Ein, la tua osservazione è molto valida. Aggiungo solo che se dico "Someone will give you a call" molto probabilmente ho in mente una persona ben precisa, che però non ritengo necessario/non voglio/non posso nominare.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## rrose17

To keep it rhyming (and colloquial) 
_Burnt once before, no credit anymore
_There's always that old chestnut 
_In God we trust, all others pay cash.
_


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

_In God we trust, all others pay cash.

_Ah, ah, rrose, I didn't know the last "motto". Thank you so very much. 

Which reminds me of " Man is made of dust. Dust settles. Be a man."

Bestest.

GS


----------



## zabu

Vabbè il primo quote di MR1492  è quello che mi convince di più per il significato, non voglio insistere troppo, faccio solo un ultimo tentativo altrimenti ne discutiamo in eterno.
Vorrei chiedere a MR cosa non ti è chiaro della mia ultima traduzione: ho visto che hai messo il punto interrogativo.
Poi pensavo di sostituire *anyone* con *nobody*, che è il termine più corretto e non dovrebbe contraddirsi con anymore, nel senso che non dovrebbero essere 2 negazioni, o sì?
Alla fine la frase diventerebbe: *"Due to someone we anymore give credit to nobody"*


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Si salvi chi può!

GS


----------



## velisarius

" we no longer give credit to anyone", but it still sucks.


----------



## GavinW

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Si salvi chi può!
> 
> GS



;-) 
No offence, Zabu, but I think you need to go back to basics on this one! I'm sure there are lots of threads here that can help you on individual points. You might want to reread some of the grammar comments made earlier in this thread, too.


----------



## zabu

ok, thank you anyway


----------

